# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  FLOW bindung

## Savage

Da gestern der Blue Tomato katalog kommen is, bin i glei wieder aufgeregt und frei mi scho aufn winter  :Big Grin:  

Da ich mir ne neue bindung zulegn muss wollt ich fragen was Ihr von den Flow bindungen haltet wo man so "reinschlüpfen" kann !?

Von den einen hör ich nur "totaler schrott", und die anderen sind wieder voll davon begeistert - ALSO WAS SAGT IHR DAZU ?

----------


## Biker753

ich würd eher die step in bevorzugen is gmiatlicher *g*

----------


## Savage

Na, hab noch supa Vans boots zaus, wer zu stressig und teuer sich neue zuzulegen !

----------


## Biker753

da hast recht!

----------


## Fragenmann

aaalso das ist alles ansichtssache denke ich...
ich bin ma ne flow probegefahren und mir hats garnet gefallen. man ist einfach net so fest drin wie in ner normalen. aber es gibt auch viele dies als angenehm empfinden. also ich würd sagen, wenn jemand lieber bombenfest in der bindung steht, sollt er sich keine flow zulegen. 
aber wer weiß wies mit den neuen ist. vllt hat sich da auch was getan. also ich werd nie auf flow umsteigen. meine meinung

mfg

----------


## Savage

Kannst das mal irgendwie genauer beschreiben !?!
ich mein wie is das "feeling", also würd man gleich hinten rausfalln oder wie soll ich mir das vorstelln ?

weil man kann sie ja obn ganz normal mit den zwei "ratschen" fester machen !

----------


## fipu

Ich nehm mal an, du hast ne normale Bindung. Ziehst du die fest an oder eher nicht?

----------


## Fragenmann

naja wenn du bei ner flow die ratschen richtig eng machst, kommste nurnoch mit nem sehr großen kraftaufwand oder garnet rein. und wie chlemerstift schon meint. es ist wie wenn man seine ratschenbindung net komplett fest macht, also man hat mehr bewegungsfreiheit, kann besser tweaken und so, aber man bekommt nicht so den druck auf die kante. und da ich meine ratschen immer total festzieh, ist ne flow halt nix für mich.

mfg

----------


## Cru Jones

Ich bin lange Flow gefahren, habe im Moment eine Burton Custom und würde wieder eine Flow kaufen, wenn ich einen neue bräuchte. Ich konnte meine Flow so satt einstellen, dass es weh tat an den Füssen, die Kraftübertragung  auf die Zehenkante ist besser, weil die Bindung nach vorne stützt. Nicht ohne Grund ist die Flow gerade im Boardercross beliebt.
Nachteile bleiben aus meiner Sicht die Optik, das etwas höhere Gewicht und das mühsame An- bzw Abschnallen im Tiefschnee.
Step In würde ich mir sicher nicht kaufen, hat meiner Meinung nach null Vorteile gegenüber der Flow.

----------


## trauco

die meisten leute die flow scheiße finden haben noch nie eine ghabt!

bis auf das leider deutlich höhere gewicht (außer bei dir carbonversion für den dicken geldbeutel) sind flow anderen bindungen ganz klar überlegen.

vor allem im pisten und freeride sektor
freestyle sind ratschen viell. besser wegen größerer einstellungsfreiheit bzw. veränderbarkeit

also ich sag zur flow ganz klar daumen hoch

----------


## Fragenmann

ja das stimmt... ich hab noch nie eine besessen. bin halt mal eine testgefahren und die hat mir net getaugt. des mim einsteigen ist auch sone sache aber des geht schon. naja ist bestimmt rel viel subjektives dabei. aber ich werd mir trotzdem nie eine kaufen *g*

mfg

----------


## Savage

Naja, ich denk ich kann ja "reinschlupfn" und dann noch ein bisl festern ziehn wenns mir net passt !?!
Im normalfall mach ich meine bindung immer fest zu !

Aber was mich interessiern würd ob sich die bindung unterm fahrn bemerkbar macht.

Ich dachte an:

Flow - AMP 5 06/07
Atomic - Black Russian 06/07

mal schaun ob ich nochwas find...

----------


## trauco

@ fragenman: das is bei mir des gleiche bei burton, würd nie ein burton board oder eine bindung fahren.. aba egal..

was das "unterm fahren" angeht gibts denk ich deutliche unterschiede.
ich hab halt mit der flow das gefühl fester (und trotzdem ohne blutabschnüren) am board zu stehn. 

alles in allem is es wirklich reiner glaube - ich steh auf flow, andere findens scheiße (oder sie sind neidisch?  :Twisted:  ) 

davon die flow nach dem reinschlupfen fester zu stellen rate ich dir ab, dann verliert sie nämlich den sinn  :Wink:  und zweitens kommst dann nemma raus, und vor allem auch nemma rein  :Wink:  

lg

----------


## Savage

hui hui hui, naja..... bischen zeit is ja noch - aber ich denk ich werd ne "normale" bindung nehmen

----------


## pAz

burton P1

----------


## Fragenmann

RIDE !  :Wink:  
mfg

----------


## Savage

Bin sehr abgeneigt gegenüber der marke Burton *G* kann net erklären warum, klingt komisch is aber so - das selbe mit specialized  :Rolleyes:  

naja daweil is meine wahl af die SP Brotherhood gefalln  :Smile:

----------


## trauco

naja, um des geld hättest a super flow bekommen  :Wink: 

aber: 

wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt!

lg

----------


## Savage

> wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt!
> 
> lg



du sagst es...

naja dauert ja noch bis ich bestellt - evtl hab ich ja vorher noch die möglichkeit eine zu testen man wird sehen.....

----------


## Fujirider

Was bei mir ausschlaggebend war die FLow zu nehmen (AMP 5) war die Tatsache, das man schnell drinnen ist und nicht so viel rumsitzen muss und sich dabei den Arsch abfriert. 

Gefühlsmäßig schätze ich sie auch sehr, weil irgendwie der ganze Schuh umschlossen ist und die Kraft auf den ganzen Schuh geht und nicht wie bei Ratschen auf 2 Punkte, wo mir die Riemen in den Fuss Reinschneiden (meine Meinung)

Ein großer Nachteil ist sie auf jeden Fall im Tiefschnee. Da hab ich schon sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemach. Wenns blöd kommt, kanns passieren, das du sie ohne fremde Hilfe nicht öffnen Kanst. 

Du musst halt wissen was dir wichtig ist (Freeride, Park, Piste,...)
Mit Curven hab ich kein Problem. 

Hoffe Gehofen zu Haben

----------


## Savage

> Was bei mir ausschlaggebend war die FLow zu nehmen (AMP 5) war die Tatsache, das man schnell drinnen ist und nicht so viel rumsitzen muss und sich dabei den Arsch abfriert. 
> 
> Gefühlsmäßig schätze ich sie auch sehr, weil irgendwie der ganze Schuh umschlossen ist und die Kraft auf den ganzen Schuh geht und nicht wie bei Ratschen auf 2 Punkte, wo mir die Riemen in den Fuss Reinschneiden (meine Meinung)
> 
> Ein großer Nachteil ist sie auf jeden Fall im Tiefschnee. Da hab ich schon sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemach. Wenns blöd kommt, kanns passieren, das du sie ohne fremde Hilfe nicht öffnen Kanst. 
> 
> Du musst halt wissen was dir wichtig ist (Freeride, Park, Piste,...)
> Mit Curven hab ich kein Problem. 
> 
> Hoffe Gehofen zu Haben



DANKE 

denke der post war ausschlaggebend - da ich eh in ganzen tag im powder herumgurk (und ja auch mal sein kann das man steckt oder sonstiges) und die flow da net optimal is, is das eher nix für mich...

bin trotzdem net abgelehnt gegenüber der bindung würd sie gerne mal testen...

----------


## DasMatti

weiß ja nicht wie viel geld du ausgeben willst, aber hast schon mal an ne step-in bindung gedacht...

----------


## Fragenmann

step-in stell ich mir im tiefschnee auch net so prikelnd vor... wenn da schnee am boot hängt oder in der bindung.

----------


## DasMatti

step in ist um ein vielfaches besser, da du einmal beherzt drauf knallst und der schnee weg ist.
zudem ist es einfacher sie im tiefschnee ab bzw an zu ziehen.

da du die wenigsten "handgriffe" hierfür benötigst.

seesex

----------


## Cru Jones

Step In finde ich die schlechteste Variante überhaupt. Verstopft regelmässig, teuer, die Boots und das Fahrgefühl sind nicht zu vegleichen mit Softboots und schneller als Flow ist es auch nicht. In meinen Augen nur eine Alternative für Hardboot-Fahrer, die umsteigen wollen.

----------


## Savage

> weiß ja nicht wie viel geld du ausgeben willst, aber hast schon mal an ne step-in bindung gedacht...


Na bin auch ka step in fan, ausserdem sind meine vans boots erst 1, 2 saisonen alt und sind noch 1A. Da zahlt sich das umsteigen net aus !

----------


## DasMatti

in dem fall würd ich dir auch ne flow bindung empfehlen...hätt ja sein können, dast vllt auch andere schuhe brauchst, dann wärs ne überlegung wert gewesen, vom fahr gefühl her kann ich nix sagen, habs nur bei freunden gesehn, und mir gedacht, ist ganz cool

----------


## fischer-metzger

Ich fahre Flow und bin überzeut davon, habe mehr als ausreichend Druck auf dem Baord und liebe den bequemen Einstieg ! Aber ganz Wichtig !! der Schuh zur flow passen muß !!! Da manche Schue hinten an der Ferse eine kleine Lippe haben kanns sein das du zwar rein aber nicht merh raus kommst, bzw wenn der Schuh zu gerade ist du in der Bindung schlupf ahst. Also ausprobieren ganz wichtig und dabei beachten das es im Schnee etwas leichter schlupft. Wie so allgemein üblich wenns feucht ist rutscht es besser :-)

----------

